
Ophal – A Lua web platform - Red_Tarsius
http://ophal.org/about
======
hbbio
Funny it sounds like Opa (opalang.org).

That said, there is already openresty
[http://openresty.org](http://openresty.org) which is an incredibly well-
managed project, plus Lapis which also seems right in many aspects
[http://leafo.net/lapis/](http://leafo.net/lapis/)

I'm not judging, but the license of openresty and lapis also is more usable
for many (vs. GPL v3).

~~~
Red_Tarsius
Thank you for the info!

I just noticed that the developer of lapis also made the itch.io marketplace.
As a matter of fact, itch.io was built with lapis.

~~~
leafo
Indeed :) It's got great performance, glad I chose Lapis to build it. Handling
millions of requests and tens of of thousands of payments on a 10 dollar VPS.

------
sdegutis
tl;dr of the "The birth of Ophal project" page[1]:

The author was doing PHP work for many years, fell in love with Lua, and
decided to port PHP to Lua.

But it's quite difficult to fully verify this, as I can't find a single code
example anywhere on this site.

[1] [http://ophal.org/blog/birth-ophal-project](http://ophal.org/blog/birth-
ophal-project)

~~~
CrowderSoup
From the link you shared: > It is not married with a particular technology

Except that from what I can tell jQuery is bundled by default...

------
tete
Yesterday I came across this and was surprised that such great development
environments and ecosystems exist for a languages which such a small hype.

I know, hype and good tools are not necessarily related, but I still find
those tools really amazing and still it stays under most people's radar.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPYvJxFxMkM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPYvJxFxMkM)

------
swah
This point "Mostly written in JavaScript" in the sidebar is confusing. If Lua
is the superior language people are going from JS here, why advertise that its
written in JS? Also why write in JS?

~~~
darklajid
That's taken from here [1] and probably wrong.

1:
[https://www.openhub.net/p/ophal/factoids](https://www.openhub.net/p/ophal/factoids)

~~~
swah
Ooops, I didn't know that was being used. Damn AI!

------
notacoward
I know it's probably supposed to be pronounced like "Opal" with a slightly
aspirated 'p' but I keep wanting to pronounce it "offal" or even "awful"
instead. As silly as that is, it might actually put some people off trying the
code.

~~~
mhurron
But "Awful" could be the new good. I personally would be very tempted to use
something called Aweful.

~~~
bshimmin
"awful" did originally mean "awe-inspiring", but its meaning has drifted away
from that quite dramatically over time.

~~~
micampe
I looked it up because I found your remark interesting:

 _> awful (adj.)_

 _> c.1300, agheful "worthy of respect or fear," from aghe, an earlier form of
awe (n.), + -ful. Replaced Old English egefull. Weakened sense "very bad" is
from 1809; weakened sense of "exceedingly" is by 1818._

Turns out the word that actually changed meaning is “awe”:

 _> awe (n.)_

 _> c.1300, earlier aghe, c.1200, from a Scandinavian source, such as Old
Norse agi "fright;" from Proto-Germanic ^agiz- (cognates: Old English ege
"fear," Old High German agiso "fright, terror," Gothic agis "fear,
anguish")[…]_

[http://etymonline.com/index.php?term=awful](http://etymonline.com/index.php?term=awful)

[http://etymonline.com/index.php?term=awe](http://etymonline.com/index.php?term=awe)

